# Movies Most Love But You Hate



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

Better yet, explain why you didn't like the film(s).

All I can think of now is:
_Scott Pilgrim vs. the World_: This seemed self-indulgent to me and had a plot that really bored me. The trippy effects and fight sequences couldn't distract me from the plot or the hammy acting.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Freaking _Hitched!


_I don't know why it's so popular. I was so irritated sitting watching that b.s. I told my ex I wanted to leave the theatres_ immediately.

_Luckily, my ENTP ex was on the same page. The cheesiness was unbearable. _We had to leave the premises!_

Why make movies if it's going to be that cheesy and so lame? It's like fourine to one's eyes._ Can movies get ANY DUMBER??! (oh and Fast and Furious- yuk!)
_


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh, and then there's _Rubber_, which is about a psychic, murderous tire. That's right. A tire. People loved it. It gets an F in my book.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

I have pretty low standards for films, but I physically cannot understand how anyone who claims to like Final Fantasy VII can say they like Advent Children without projectile vomiting all their organs. That film is to Final Fantasy 7 what African warlords are to unsuspecting country villages. Burn it.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Fight Club (premise was obvious), Princess Bride (it's flat out not funny), Forest Gump (worst accent and not inspiring), Fury Road (they wasted Tom Hardy's talent and destroyed the point of the Mad Max movies), and many more.


----------



## FeliciteM (Nov 6, 2017)

The Star Wars and Harry Potter movies. Nope, nope, nope!


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Shawshank Redemption
Into The Wild
Breakfast At Tiffanys
Star Wars
Harry Potter
Princess Bride does suck! Yes!

My husband loves the following and I can't stand them ---->> Roadhouse, Back To The Future, Coming To America, Forrest Gump. 

Amelie.

The Butterfly Effect


and finally that movie with Jim Carrey something about "Spotless Mind"? Ah yes Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. Even the title SUCKS.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Titanic


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

FeliciteM said:


> The Star Wars and Harry Potter movies. Nope, nope, nope!


Harry Potter horrible:laughing:


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Energumen said:


> Oh, and then there's _Rubber_, which is about a psychic, murderous tire. That's right. A tire. People loved it. It gets an F in my book.


 Yeah it was kinda retarded (for lack of a better word), but I give it an A for originality.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I hated End of Evangelion, even though most Eva fans loved it.

Since several of you have mentioned Rubber, I actually really like that movie :laughing:

Part of it though is I like to pretend its a part of the American Gods universe, so I probably enjoy it more than it deserves.


----------



## Gimontisfish (Nov 27, 2019)

Energumen said:


> Oh, and then there's _Rubber_, which is about a psychic, murderous tire. That's right. A tire. People loved it. It gets an F in my book.


Sounds like a tire can kill.OMG :frustrating: i can not imagine.


----------



## ElizabethBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

FeliciteM said:


> The Star Wars and Harry Potter movies. Nope, nope, nope!


I like them very much.


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

Avatar 
(3d blue dudes having intercourse with tentacles wherever you go and stupid boring story)

Titanic
(celine dion's song giving me PTSD. heard it in malls, on TV, on the street, in restaurants, in cafes, in fking elevators)

Harry Potter series
(fell asleep every time i watched in cinema or at home so i guess i don't like it)

Star Wars
("may the force be with you" when you know the force ain't with them... the jedi / jesus force shit... plot armored rebels defeats evil empire... nerd heaven. oh oh one more thing, every time it has to be a death star / planet killer and you sneak in and by some miracle it went boom and save the world again)


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Avatar - there was a better version of this movie 
fern-gully the last rain forest , yes it’s visually spectacular but other than that I never understood the hype . Men falling in love with Giant blue creatures - never understood the hype 

Harry Potter Series - to be fair I was never a fan of Harry Potter 

Austin Powers - no I don’t find it funny - cheesy to the point that it makes my head hurts 

Beauty and the Beast - love the music , but Stockholm syndrome alert - how can you fall for a weird looking animal that wanted to enslave your father for life and is nicer to you because of your beauty - ridiculous. Also the movie itself is quite boring 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Grease. I love musicals, but Grease is a fucking terrible musical.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

the fast and furious series. too vain. :laughing:


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Gesælige Cristesmæsse said:


> I have pretty low standards for films, but I physically cannot understand how anyone who claims to like Final Fantasy VII can say they like Advent Children without projectile vomiting all their organs. That film is to Final Fantasy 7 what African warlords are to unsuspecting country villages. Burn it.


i grew to love it. as a long-time FF fan i didn't really get the film at first. try not seeing it as FF7 "the movie", rather a Final Fantasy 7 inspired film/off-shoot in its own universe.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

SgtPepper said:


> i grew to love it. as a long-time FF fan i didn't really get the film at first. try not seeing it as FF7 "the movie", rather a Final Fantasy 7 inspired film/off-shoot in its own universe.


Without meaning to crap on films you like, even then imo it's horrendous. The plot's a mess, the writing is awful and straight up cringey at points, and the characters are all their usual dull selves they've been since the Enix merge with a miserable bitch protagonist. The way I see it is that it's just not a good film, the fact that it's about FF7 just makes adds injury to insult.

But either way though, it _is_ "FF7 The Movie". Squenix wanted that to be the canon sequel to the story of FF7, and _that's_ what makes me mad. Canonically Advent Children happens and the whole climax of FF7 is undone. Cloud's reverted to whining more than ever about Aeris after supposedly getting over her as part of his character growth in FF7 and Sephiroth's gonna keep coming back and Cloud and co are gonna stop him "Every. Single. "Time." until they all die of whatever cause and Sephiroth's left to return unchallenged. FF7 world is doomed. It's a joke, man. And Cloud, man. I just can't stand how Enix handles his character.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Wasnt a fan of Endgame


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

The Notebook and a lot of the movies suggested in this thread already. 

Just thought of another. Mandy Moore is in it. She is dying of cancer. Takes place in September? Stupid movie, forgot the title.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose (May 7, 2014)

I can't stand the movie Midsommar.

For the last year, all I've heard was how amazing it was and how it's the best horror movie anyone has seen in 25 years. I don't see anything great about it, but this is just my opinion.


----------



## passionate (Jan 7, 2017)

Birdbox, and The Notebook.
For some reason I rarely watch hyped movies, I didn't watch all Harry Potter movies, Pirate of the Caribbean, LOTR, Star Wars, Hunger Games, Divergent, and few others. I'm willing to give them a chance sometime.
But there are some movies that I've never watched, yet had slightly negative feelings towards.

_High School Musical_; never understood the hype.
_Never Say Never_; it's still beyond me how some classmates watched that over 3 times in the theater.
_The Twilight Saga_; at some point it was popular. Hated it since the very beginning without even watching it. A glimpse on that cringe-worthy glitter sparkling scene was more than enough.
_Marvel Movies_; couldn't get into most of them. Spider-man: Into the Spider-verse is a masterpiece though! Might give Deadpool a go since I only watched half of it (it was inappropriate so mom switched it off LOL).
Also, I have mixed feelings about Mulan's live-adaption. No Mushu, no Li Shang? Hope it turned out good. Super excited nevertheless, she's one of my favorite princesses.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

*Dear John* - Most boring "romantic" film ever. There's more romance between John and his dad than the girl he's dating. It's one of the most boring films I've ever watched and it turned me off romantic films even more if that was even possible.

*50 Shades of Grey* - Useless. Should've never been made. Plot sucks. Just watch porn. There's also a contender recently that somehow everyone started watching for the hype—it's called *365 Days*. I've never seen it but the plot description alone already sounds like straight up glorified abuse to me.

*Fast and Furious* movies - I just find them boring. I'd rather watch Shrek or play Need for Speed lol.

*Any other Die Hard movie apart from the first one with Alan Rickman* - Yippie Ki Yay, MF...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

_Jerry MacGuire_, _Moulin Rouge_, and _Artemis Fowl_.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 1, 2013)

Bridge to Terabithia. I will forever hate that movie for what it did to me. 😤 There was another movie I think I hated almost as much, but I don't remember it right now. Probably because I'm so angry remembering Bridge to Terabithia. 😤

Edit: I remember now, it was the Netflix adaptation to Death Note. 😤 Who really liked that movie anyway though? =/


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

Practically any contemporary


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Back to my rant about the Jar Jar Abrams Star Trek...my cousin and mom watched it again recently, and it made me cringe when Kirk and Bones are listening to Spock make his case about the Kobiashi Maru, and Kirk's asks "Who's that?" and Bones says, "I don't know, but I like him." I mean did Abrams every watch the classic TV shows or ANY of the film adaptations of them???
Bones does not _like_ Spock. Bones continually calls him a green blooded alien. They have continual spats about the specific topic of emotion vs logic, which is a fundamental aspect of being a balanced human being, and they thus provide balance to Kirk's leadership ability. Yeah there's conflict later on, but it's not anything in particular, and is just so lazily done, over all.
Then, in the next scene Bones provides Kirk with help in a way that's highly unethical,and I'm pretty sure is very much against starfleet regulation, something I don't think classic ST Bones would do, and classic ST Kirk would not even need that kind of assistance. He would likely be capable of providing a good speech to convince the higher ups to bring him on this mission, or do at least the bare minimum to make his participation on the crew, at least feel in some way, earned. Classic Kirk was an asset to star fleet, because he was a strategic thinker, that didn't just like to win, and pursue that preference like a 5 year old kid who knocks the monopoly board off the table when he goes bankrupt. He strategizes a way to win, which is so much more satisfying to see.

But that's movies, these days. Don't earn anything by following ethical behavior and following regulation, kids. If you don't get want you want, just go after it anyway, and hope your friends are unethical enough to break all the rules so that you can have everything you want without ever earning it!


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Jaws.
I don't hate it. Just find it to be a bit boring.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

I know I'm a monster but No Country for Old Men. I couldn't sit through it all, it was so painfully slow. I can watch 2001 at the drop of a hat, but I couldn't get past how boring so many scenes were.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sleepless in Seattle- no clue what the hype was- but I was sleeping through most of the movie 

Avatar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## sibersonique (Jun 18, 2020)

_Silver Linings Playbook_

I read the book first, and the author did a very good job of showing the main character's mental illness. The movie was a superficial romantic comedy, IMO.


----------



## Rant Casey (Oct 8, 2020)

Every single Coen brothers film I've seen with the exception of Fargo which was alright. I just always get a feeling of pure contempt and hate that they have for every one of their characters and it makes their movies SO unbearable for me to watch - as though every scene is just them insulting the characters.


----------



## 556155 (Apr 29, 2020)

I was grumpy all throughout La la land. Too much colors, too much references, too much exaggerated sniveling facial expressions. I've mellowed since then and now I catch myself singing this one very frequently.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> _Artemis Fowl_.


There are people who liked this movie?😯


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

dulcinea said:


> There are people who liked this movie?😯


It was awful. Movies are never as good as the books (NO MOVIE HAS EVER BEEN SUCCESSFUL AT BEING AS GOOD AS OR EVEN EQUAL TO THE BOOK AND I WILL DIE ON THIS HILL), but that movie in particular...👀😵


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

Going way back- *Planes, Trains & Automobiles* and *Money Pit*. I cannot watch movies where bad things keep happening. It makes me so upset & uncomfortable.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

dulcinea said:


> There are people who liked this movie?😯


I don't know. I thought maybe there were. I really tried to like it. The books are so good. They changed way too much and the plot and characterization was just piss poor.


----------



## sibersonique (Jun 18, 2020)

Kelly Kapowski said:


> Going way back- *Planes, Trains & Automobiles* and *Money Pit*. I cannot watch movies where bad things keep happening. It makes me so upset & uncomfortable.


I feel that way about _War of the Roses_.


----------



## elevatorman (Mar 29, 2013)

Kelly Kapowski said:


> It was awful. Movies are never as good as the books (NO MOVIE HAS EVER BEEN SUCCESSFUL AT BEING AS GOOD AS OR EVEN EQUAL TO THE BOOK AND I WILL DIE ON THIS HILL), but that movie in particular...👀😵


Of course you don't have to agree with me one bit, but thought I'd share the only two movies that I think were successful in translating the source book, more or less.

Fight Club - Even the author, Chuck Pahluniuk said it intimidated him how it was actually better (paraphrasing). I'm not sure about it being better, but Fincher turned it into an amazing movie.

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - (Hunter S. Thompson) Pretty spot on on translation from the book, with some parts omitted from the movie. And a fun original feeling movie.


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

Nearly fell asleep watching Pacific Rim in theaters. Ugh.

Quentin Tarantino isn't worth the hype. There are some scenes from his movies that are good, sure, like the dancing scene in Pulp Fiction, and certain scenes in Kill Bill are impeccable, but good god. All together they're just...so boring.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

elevatorman said:


> Of course you don't have to agree with me one bit, but thought I'd share the only two movies that I think were successful in translating the source book, more or less.
> 
> Fight Club - Even the author, Chuck Pahluniuk said it intimidated him how it was actually better (paraphrasing). I'm not sure about it being better, but Fincher turned it into an amazing movie.
> 
> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - (Hunter S. Thompson) Pretty spot on on translation from the book, with some parts omitted from the movie. And a fun original feeling movie.



I haven't read either of those books, thank you for sharing! I'd be happy if you proved my comment wrong, I will give them a read  Actually that's probably a lie, I probably won't because I have a problem reading/watching books/movies if I already know the ending. BUT as of this moment, I have every intention of reading them. 😊


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

sibersonique said:


> I feel that way about _War of the Roses_.


Crumb I can't remember that one but I'm pretty sure I've seen it. If it's one where bad things just keep happening, I stand next to you detesting it as well 🙃


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

Any comedy movie with Will Ferrell and Seth Rogen as the main characters.
I want gouge my eyes out after five minutes. 

I agree with @Enistery, Quentin Tarantino movies drag on for way too long. I don't get the hype behind him either.
Individual scenes are really well done (this is Tarantino's strength), but if he manages to throw those good scenes together without pointlessly dragging out the plot, I think that would do his movies a lot of good.

That's why I really liked _Reservoir Dogs_, because it had cool scenes, but didn't last any longer than it had to. It was only an hour and a half total.
But watching _Django Unchained_ was like watching paint dry, it was almost *3 hours long*, and it was for almost no reason. 
Some scenes were really good, but he could've done without the excessive dialogue. It's length is the thing keeping me from watching it again.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

"Ferris Bueller's Day Off". I like John Hughes' movies, but this one has always been kind of meh to me. I should probably re-watch it, maybe I'd be able to appreciate it more now.

Most movies with Ben Stiller. Except for "The Secret Life of Walter Mitty", I actually really liked that one (probably due to the music and the scenes in Iceland, but he wasn't as cringey in it as usual).



ImpossibleHunt5 said:


> Any comedy movie with Will Ferrell and Seth Rogen as the main characters.
> I want gouge my eyes out after five minutes.


Have you seen "Stranger than Fiction" with Will Ferrell? That's one of his best roles, imo.

Seth Rogen was good in "Freaks and Geeks".


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

eeo said:


> Have you seen "Stranger than Fiction" with Will Ferrell? That's one of his best roles, imo.
> 
> Seth Rogen was good in "Freaks and Geeks".


Will Ferrell is good mainly when he isn't acting like a literal man-child in every movie I see him in. 
_Step Brothers_ was good though, but mainly because almost everyone else in the movie found him incredibly annoying.

_Stranger than Fiction_ does look pretty good though, I might have to give it a try. 

Seth Rogan just mainly plays the stereotypical pot-head. 
The only Seth Rogan movie I liked was _Superbad_, and that was because it was also a good "coming-of-age" story.
_This is the End_ was also pretty funny, but because it made fun of Hollywood celebrities. 

I never seen _Freaks and Geeks_, I think it was before my time lol


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Bradley Cooper and his movies, except for being the voice of Rocket which could be done by other voice actors. This man bores me to tears and IMO, isn't that attractive.


----------



## Lovable (Apr 1, 2017)

A star is born
Because that piece of shit music producer or whatever he is, says to Jackson that it would be better if he weren't around which send him over the edge. Makes me so furrious.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Rocky. American Pie.


----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

What I hated when I was growing up and still hate are a lot of the movies that were meant for kids that most kids liked because I didn't want to waste my time on movies that weren't funny to me nor required me to think much because I was one of those kids that wanted grow up quickly. I never liked the popular movies that glorified abusive relationships because I don't get a thrill from drama. And I never liked movies that glorified violence. Because I don't get a thrill from violence.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Horror movies or movies that just leave you with an icky feeling. I can turn on the news for those type movies. If I invest two hours or more in a movie- it needs to be worth the time invested. I prefer happy movies or ones that are inspirational.


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Notebook... Ryan Gosling and Rachel McAdams are great at acting and i'm not really having problem with romance movies but it just didn't click with me.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

The bold and beautifull (series)


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

KindaSnob! said:


> Notebook... Ryan Gosling and Rachel McAdams are great at acting and i'm not really having problem with romance movies but it just didn't click with me.


Yes, it was not very happy or funny. I like more rom com type stuff like How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days. Then again I laughed hard at Mr. & Mrs. Smith- I was one of the very few if only in the theater that found it hilarious a lot of the time.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

_2001:Space Odyssey_ I recall being close to an hour into the movie thinking "this looks nice, but when does the movie start?" I ended up just skipping to the end with the iconic "Open the pod bay doors scene," because the rest of it, was just...so.... BORING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

Bridesmaids -- The terrible acting is masked by even worse jokes. I honestly don't get why people like this movie.
The Hangover -- The acting is actually good, but the jokes are terrible. Only one scene I liked is Bradley Cooper with Mike Tyson's tiger.
Napoleon Dynamite -- Acting is terrible, and the movie is not funny.
Mary Poppins Returns -- So many people raved about this movie, but I just couldn't get into it. Sequels are hardly good, and this one was no exception.
Captain America: The First Avenger -- BOOOOOOOORING. I like Winter Soldier and Civil War, but the first CA movie is just boring.
Thor -- Same as CA. Boring. The Dark World and Ragnarok are way better.



Sily said:


> The Notebook and a lot of the movies suggested in this thread already.
> 
> Just thought of another. Mandy Moore is in it. She is dying of cancer. Takes place in September? Stupid movie, forgot the title.


 A Walk To Remember -- which I actually enjoy so it's sad you don't like it.


----------

